# How long does it take to benzo detox?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm in the home stretch with coming off benzos and plan to be completely off in 23 days (based on the dosage I have left to take). I've already started to reduce my nighttime dosage drastically and have already started to notice the effects, mainly have bad perceptual shifts that are very disorienting. I was reading, trying to find out how long it takes to be "clean" when you come off benzos and one estimate said 6 months!!! I really hope that isn't the case. So for anyone who came off benzos, how long did it take for you to feel ok again?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Since you tapered so well it definitely shouldn't be like the horror stories you read. It will just take a little while for your brain to readjust. It's hard to put a set time to it because everyone is different. I think you did yourself a lot of good by tapering down so well though. It will most likely be rough for a little while but keep in mind each day is progress. Try to keep yourself busy as much as possible. Make a plan and set goals. Get a gym membership if possible as exercise will help and drink lots of water. Good luck, you can do it. It's hard but you will feel good when you get through it. I've been off benzos for around 9 months now and am really glad, though I now take subutex and know that one day when I decide to get off that, it won't be fun.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Since you tapered so well it definitely shouldn't be like the horror stories you read. It will just take a little while for your brain to readjust. It's hard to put a set time to it because everyone is different. I think you did yourself a lot of good by tapering down so well though. It will most likely be rough for a little while but keep in mind each day is progress. Try to keep yourself busy as much as possible. Make a plan and set goals. Get a gym membership if possible as exercise will help and drink lots of water. Good luck, you can do it. It's hard but you will feel good when you get through it. I've been off benzos for around 9 months now and am really glad, though I now take subutex and know that one day when I decide to get off that, it won't be fun.


I wonder why you are on subutex. The German wiki lists confusion,depression,psychosis,restlessness and depersonalisation as possible adverse effects.Just curious how you benefit from taking it.

cheerio


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do benzos "stay in the system" long after discontinuation? I doubt this because technically they are of a toxic nature are they not. I realize this was not exactly your question but... It's a question I have







I know that heavy weedsmokers get the THC stored in their body for a long time, I remember reading about some dude that said that he didnt even have to smoke to get high, he just had to skip a meal or two







but THC is not considered toxic by the human body.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Do benzos "stay in the system" long after discontinuation? I doubt this because technically they are of a toxic nature are they not. I realize this was not exactly your question but... It's a question I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that it stores in your muscles and can take up to 6 months to completely dissipate, depending on how long you have been taking them and your dose.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm so fucked lol.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> I'm so fucked lol.


----------

